# Good starting settings for Parallax's VSS with Cinewinds



## Farkle (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, all!

So, I'm setting up my template, and using Cinewinds core as my main woodwinds.

VSS (Virtual Soundstage) has a ton of presets for all sorts of libraries, but nothing under Cinewinds.

I'm using the Berlin Woodwinds settings to get it started, but I'm concerned about the "input offset" being calibrated for a different library.

Has anyone had any success using VSS as an insert on Cinewinds? And, if so, can anyone post some advice on settings to use, etc?

Thank you, in advance!!

Mike


----------



## Orchestrada (Dec 26, 2013)

Did you figure this one out, Mike?


----------



## Farkle (Dec 30, 2013)

Not yet. I have family in town this week, and I'm planning on re-imaging my DAW machine, and rebuilding my templates next week. Hopefully, I'll have something to show in a bit. I'll definitely keep you posted! 

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year!

Mike


----------



## Orchestrada (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to it! Merry Christmas and happy new year to you too!


----------

